# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: تبدیل تقویم میلادی به هجری شمسی

## zedboy

سلام دوستان من تازه عضو شدم. امیدوارم کنار شما چیزای خوبی یاد بگیرم.
اولین سوالم هم اینه که تو asp چطوری کلندر میلادی رو به هجری شمسی تبدیل کنم..
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید.. :لبخند:

----------


## kambarani

از این استفاده کن
function showdate() {
week= new Array("يكشنبه","دوشنبه","سه شنبه","چهارشنبه","پنج شنبه","جمعه","شنبه")
months = new Array("فروردين","ارديبهشت","خرد  د","تير","مرداد","شهريور","مهر"  ,"آبان","آذر","دي","بهمن","اسفند  ");
a = new Date();
d= a.getDay();
day= a.getDate()+1;
month = a.getMonth()+1;
year= a.getYear();
year = (year== 0)?2000:year;
(year<1000)? (year += 2000):true;
year -= ( (month < 3) || ((month == 3) && (day < 21)) )? 622:621;
switch (month) {
case 1: (day<21)? (month=10, day+=10):(month=11, day-=20); break;
case 2: (day<20)? (month=11, day+=11):(month=12, day-=19); break;
case 3: (day<21)? (month=12, day+=9):(month=1, day-=20); break;
case 4: (day<21)? (month=1, day+=11):(month=2, day-=20); break;
case 5:
case 6: (day<22)? (month-=3, day+=10):(month-=2, day-=21); break;
case 7:
case 8:
case 9: (day<23)? (month-=3, day+=9):(month-=2, day-=22); break;
case 10:(day<23)? (month=7, day+=8):(month=8, day-=22); break;
case 11:
case 12:(day<22)? (month-=3, day+=9):(month-=2, day-=21); break;
default: break;
}
document.write("امروز: "+week[d]+" "+day+" "+months[month-1]+" "+ year);
}

----------


## zedboy

ممنون که جواب دادی ولی میشه بگی چطوری از این کدا استفاده کنم؟
اخه تازه کارم..
ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## reza saam

> ممنون که جواب دادی ولی میشه بگی چطوری از این کدا استفاده کنم؟
> اخه تازه کارم..
> ممنون


خوب من از تو تازه کارترم رفیق من...
این یه تابع هست که هرجا خواستی استفاده کنی صداش میکنی showdate(); و اونم اطلاعاتو چاپ میکنه
راجع به قوائد و اصول پایه ای زبان برنامه نویسی اول باید مطالعه کنی بعد بری روی اجرای پروژه
من خودم تو دات نت صفر صفرم، از php دارم تغییر پلتفرم میدم

----------


## armin294

باسلام
دوستان من دارم یک برنامه تو محیط vba اکسس مینویسم منتها فرمهایی که طراحی کردم همه به تاریخ میلادیست و نمیتونم به شمسی تبدیلش کنم اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه اوپن سورسی اگه داره یا میتونه راهنماییم کنه ازش ممنون میشم با تشکر

----------


## saebifar

تقویم گرافیکی هوشمند و کتابخانه ی

 تاریخ و زمان  برای دانلود به سایت

www.nano3oft.com مراجعه کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق:

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
این هم یه فایل asp که راحت میلادی رو به شمسی و بالعکس تبدیل میکنه بزبان VB  در ضمن خیلی راحت استفاده میشه
مثل زیر

<!--#include File="../Common/GDate2SDate.asp"-->
<%call persian_civil(qyear, qmonth, qday )%>
<%Gdate=cdate(qyear&"/"&qmonth&"/"&qday)%>
<input type="text" name="GDateTime" value="<%=Gdate%>" />


persian_civil تبدیل شمسی به میلادی رو انجام میده

تابع GDate2SDate  تبدیل میلادی به شمسی است و الی آخر
بقیش رو خودتون بفهمید


موفق باشید

هزینه کپی رایت این پست یه صلوات برای سلامتی و تعجیل در ظهور آقا صاحب الزمان هست   فراموش نشه

----------


## SGOLIPUR

[quote=kambarani;662526]از این استفاده ک

سلام خوب این کد حتما کد مفیدی هست ولی تا نگی چطوری استفاده کنیم که بی فایده است.این کد رو من هرجای برنامه ام گذاشتم خطاداد. :متفکر:

----------

